# Which Wormer?



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

So what is everyone using to worm their V's?

Just got ours and just looking to stock up before he's due again 

were in the uk so gotta be available here


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm unsure about availability in the UK, but what I use for Willie is a once-a-month heartworm preventive called "Heartgard Plus". It prevents heartworm disease, and also treats and controls ascarid and hookworm infections. They are highly palatable chewables, and Willie seems to love them (special treat)!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

http://www.vetmeds4pets.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=53_90_54&osCsid=hpkf1jh0skdhu55eenqig71ut0

that one? (our v is about 5kg at the mo)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, that's the one. Two things though: Be sure to have the Vet run a heartworm test before administering this med (important), and also, be sure to buy the right dosage for your dog's body weight. Willie's package is kind of an orange/black color and says "For Dogs 51-100 lbs." -- but it is the same brand, for sure. Heartgard Plus, marketed by Merial Limited. Active ingredients are ivermectin and pyrantel.

p.s. We've come a long way with this. I had two dogs back in the 1970's that came to me with heartworm disease. After their initial treatments, they had to take a heartworm preventive (pill - not chewable) every single day! Once a month is such a breeze.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We use Interceptor as our monthly heartworm for Holley. It is a flavored pill and she loves it.


----------

